

Streaming application log events to the Cloud from the Docker fire-hose - viklas
http://www.emergingstack.com/2015/05/11/Cloud-Logging-and-the-Docker-Firehose.html

======
viklas
SUMMARY: A kubernetes deployed 'logging container', running on every host,
streams every docker-hosted application event to AWS Cloudwatch. Cheap, quick,
real-time, re-usable and accessible anywhere.

